# Discrete ON/OFF codes in Philips Pronto Format HERE



## Mark Lamutt

Last year, I posted the discrete ON/OFF codes in Philips Pronto IR format to remotecentral for remote addresses 1 through 19.

They can be hound here: http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bi...db=discrete&br=dishnetwork&dv=dssreceiver&fc=

If you have a learning remote other than a philips pronto, I can't help you in converting the IR format to your remote. I do know that other users have said that there is a conversion utility for the MX700 and MX800 remotes. And, there are discrete code codes for the OFA remotes. But, other than that, I don't have any information.


----------



## rudolpht

Mark,

Thanks. 

I took the codes (still a little flaky) and put into a Pronto CCF and then Universal Browser imported to an MX-700/800 file. Exported device and will make available to those interested. Address 1. Just noticed Mark's CCF was up also, but result should be the same. 

Tim


----------



## JM Anthony

Mark and Tim - thanks for your efforts. These files should come in handy.


----------



## FaxMan

I copied Mark's pronto codes for IR1 ran them through the converter at the Harmony website and created new Harmony commands. They work great! Thanks Mark.

I've submitted the final codes to Harmony for inclusion in their E* configurations.


----------



## JM Anthony

JM Anthony said:


> Mark and Tim - thanks for your efforts. These files should come in handy.


Fast forward 3 months - finally got my 921. With an MX 700, Tim's file, and little time on my hands (and nobody to bug me!) I should be able to do a little remote consolidation this weekend. Life is good.


----------



## Pete Mazz

Since purchasing a 921, I have been trying to use these hex codes with an MX800 via Pront Edit with no success. I seem to be able to make a CCF file but the learned codes do not work when copied into MXEditor. Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Pete


----------



## lwalker108

Mark Lamutt said:


> Last year, I posted the discrete ON/OFF codes in Philips Pronto IR format to remotecentral for remote addresses 1 through 19.
> 
> They can be hound here: http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bi...db=discrete&br=dishnetwork&dv=dssreceiver&fc=
> 
> If you have a learning remote other than a philips pronto, I can't help you in converting the IR format to your remote. I do know that other users have said that there is a conversion utility for the MX700 and MX800 remotes. And, there are discrete code codes for the OFA remotes. But, other than that, I don't have any information.


I have tried your codes and they don't seem to work. Do you have updated codes?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Nothing has changed with them, and they still work with my 508s, 6000 and 921 (as of last night, anyway).


----------



## igleaner

Will these codes also work for the Dish 811 receiver?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Yes.


----------



## igleaner

For some reason, they didn't work for my 811 using address 2.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Not sure what to tell you, except to try another address.


----------

